# **** traps



## hunterhugg (Jun 27, 2007)

for **** cuffs and the lil griz traps does anybody know if you have to bed them like a regular foothold trap?

If anybody that has these traps can take pictures of their set ups it would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

For the little griz just push them into the ground and give them a quarter twist, stake them and you are good to go.


----------



## hunterhugg (Jun 27, 2007)

thank you

how do they work for you ?

Do you have to put bait or something inside them?


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

For the **** cuffs you have to dig a small hole to set it in and you have to have it packed with dirt around it and over the chain or they can pull it out. The Griz' Getter is the same except you don't have to bury it and the chain. You just set it on the ground in the open except if theft may be a problem. you just wash them and then put them in speed dip. You can also get speed dip in white so it adds more eye appeal. The griz getter is easier but the cuff is generally cheaper.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

I have one question though. How long of a chain should I use?


----------



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

I have had great success with them. I use the standard chain that they come with.

I mix in one ounce of shellfish oil to a quart of fish oil. I than put sheeps wool into the bottom below the trigger and than squirt the oil mixture onto the wool, set them, place them and stake them.

I will put the wool in at home so when I set up an abondoned farmyard I just grab however many I need, stakes, hammer, bottle of oil and go. I can usually set a yard with six traps in about 5 minutes tops.


----------

